# An Hour At The Markets



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

I have a few chronos in my collection but have yet to see a Bulova during

my walks around the market streets in Seoul.

That is until this morning when my favorite second hand dealer eagerly thrust this

one in front of me knowing that I am a Bulova enthusiast.

Here I am with Mr Park outside his 'hole in the wall shop' with his glass box of goodies after completing the deal.























































For a watch this old, and in excellent condition I didnt hesitate to jump on it and get it on my wrist.

It is a beauty as you can see.


----------



## NickD (Sep 6, 2007)

Alexus, I always look forward to your, 'an hour at the markets' posts and this is no exception. Great watch and interesting pictures - perhaps a few more 'at point of purchase'* shots in the future?

*pictures of the H Samuels in Bromley High Street can stay in the album


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

NickD said:


> Alexus, I always look forward to your, 'an hour at the markets' posts and this is no exception. Great watch and interesting pictures - perhaps a few more 'at point of purchase'* shots in the future?
> 
> *
> *pictures of the H Samuels in Bromley High Street can stay in the album*


What, you mena Mr Ratner doesn't want to be on the Watch Forum with you? :lol:

Alexus, you are BAD! really BAD, Mrs Mel won't let me buy a weekend return to your part of the world to buy a watch (or three). Another *VERY* nice bargain I would guess. :yes:

(notice the "Charles Bronson" look Guys! :lol: )


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

ooooh- what a beaut!!!

love the case shape and the crispness of the dial :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

is the movement made by bulova?..

nice catch there Alex B)

regards, john


----------

